# Samsung Confirms December Release



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Apparently.. http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-launching-in-december-2011-11


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

....... but thats about the only days left in this year to choose from "sometime In December"


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

davidnc said:


> ....... but thats about the only days left in this year to choose from "sometime In December"


Yeah.. but it does squash all the tempting rumors of a last-minute-nov 28th-release.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep. Sucks but we're all just going to wait & continue to Female Dog until we get the phone









really you can't say the word "bit*#" ?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> Yeah.. but it does squash all the tempting rumors of a last-minute-nov 28th-release.


It doesn't squash anything actually, there have been rumors of December since September. Did that squash any rumors of a possible November release? Not likely.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Unless they name their source it's just another rumor.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

* According to Phandroid, Amazon Lists "Samsung Galaxy S II Nexus Prime 4G Android Phone" for Verizon Wireless*

* http://phandroid.com/2011/11/22/amazon-lists-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-nexus-prime-4g-android-phone-for-verizon-wireless/*

_This is interesting in that it suggests that Verizon may be changing the name for the US release. Also, even though the page has no details, if you click the button to compare the phone to another, then do the same on a second phone like, say, the Rezound, you get an interesting table of features. The table is clearly wrong, though. This might be a good place to check periodically to see if when it's updated it shows the 32 GB memory that we expect._


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

cu-n-az said:


> According to Phandroid, Amazon Lists "Samsung Galaxy S II Nexus Prime 4G Android Phone" for Verizon Wireless
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2011/11/22/amazon-lists-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-nexus-prime-4g-android-phone-for-verizon-wireless/
> 
> This is interesting in that it suggests that Verizon may be changing the name for the US release. Also, even though the page has no details, if you click the button to compare the phone to another, then do the same on a second phone like, say, the Rezound, you get an interesting table of features. The table is clearly wrong, though. This might be a good place to check periodically to see if when it's updated it shows the 32 GB memory that we expect.


Google Nexus page says Galaxy Nexus.. Nexus Prime is a code name if anything. Also, Nexus Prime probably has a copyright on it being that it is part of the Transformer line of toy/comics/movies and would likely mean shelling out some major cash just to use it.


----------



## ciabatta (Sep 12, 2011)

You think Nexus Prime has copyright issues but Transformer Prime doesn't?


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

well itsn't it up to vzw and carriers to release them not samsung.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

ciabatta said:


> You think Nexus Prime has copyright issues but Transformer Prime doesn't?


Didn't say anything about the Transformer Prime. Thank you for bringing it up though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The word Prime isn't owned by Transformers lol. It was Optimus Prime not Nexus Prime.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The word Prime isn't owned by Transformers lol. It was Optimus Prime not Nexus Prime.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Jaxidian provided this wiki link in another thread. Apparently in the series of books, there were thirteen original "Primes" listed and Nexus Prime was one of them. Optimus is a descendant and the last Prime.

http://en.wikipedia....sformers:_Prime


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

landshark said:


> Jaxidian provided this wiki link in another thread. Apparently in the series of books, there were thirteen original "Primes" listed and Nexus Prime was one of them. Optimus is a descendant and the last Prime.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....sformers:_Prime


Color me surprised lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Color me surprised lol.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Yeah. Don't necessarily know if the name Nexus Prime was trademarked. Just thought it was interesting info provided by Jaxidian.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Google Nexus page says Galaxy Nexus.. Nexus Prime is a code name if anything. Also, Nexus Prime probably has a copyright on it being that it is part of the Transformer line of toy/comics/movies and would likely mean shelling out some major cash just to use it.


I don't think something having a similar or even same name as something necessarily constitutes a copyright violation anyway. There has to be a certain criteria met before it's a copyright violation. For instance it has to be a similar or related product and the name would have caused consumers to be confused about which product is which.

The porn company vivid is actually currently suing HTC cause of a phone they are making called the Vivid. Most people think it will get tossed out cause they are two completely unrelated products.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

